# Exhaust systems



## Tayelowe43 (Aug 4, 2021)

I need some help finding loud exhaust for my Cruze I’ve looked at some but just haven’t found any that fit my liking


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Remove the resonator and muffler and straight pipe it if your just looking for loud.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

Nothing will be that loud with both cats installed. I installed a magnaflow straight thru muffler week one of owning the car and the sound hardly changed. Once I bought the ZZP catless downpipe and had it tuned the sound became more to my liking. I then did the ZZP midpipe and that is what made it to my liking, but still not loud and obnoxious. ZZP sells a cat back you can do in your driveway a lot of people seem to like. Check out their youtube page for a few Cruze videos.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Go with something like this:









Baffled


I’m pretty baffled that a company is capable of doing this to a Sonic, but still won’t touch the LE2. I know they think there isn’t a market for it but with the LE2 being put into the trax/encore, I feel like the market might expand.




www.cruzetalk.com





It'll be loud.


----------

